#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Automation Studio 6.0

## abbasdivian

Instalation steps for Automation Studio 6.0 C-.r-.a-.c-.k-.e-.d


1.Mount the ISO file with Daemon Tools , Power ISO , NERO , or any image software.
2. Run the installer (.exe) of Automation Studio 6.0
3. After you finished installation of the Automation Studio 6.0 , just copy the C-.r-.a-.c-.k files available in C-.r-.a-.c-.k folder to your installation files.
4. Run the Automation Studio 6.0
5. Enjoy !
Simple as that. After that, run , use and enjoy our download.
Links:

for PC , Mac and Linux:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please remove -. at up link C-.r-.a-.c-.k-.e-.d at first and then download it

just for PC:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please download it and then upload at 4-share to easier downloading, i just find these link and i didn't download it yet.See More: Automation Studio 6.0

----------


## vasilis_pap

You must be premium member in these sites in order to download so large files...

----------


## aseptman

yes pl share ******* after download as size is 1.1 GB plus availabe only to premium members

----------


## abbasdivian

you can go **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and paste above link (oboom better work) and download it

----------


## smzakaullah

> Instalation steps for Automation Studio 6.0 C-.r-.a-.c-.k-.e-.d
> 1.Mount the ISO file with Daemon Tools , Power ISO , NERO , or any image software.
> 2. Run the installer (.exe) of Automation Studio 6.0
> 3. After you finished installation of the Automation Studio 6.0 , just copy the C-.r-.a-.c-.k files available in C-.r-.a-.c-.k folder to your installation files.
> 4. Run the Automation Studio 6.0
> 5. Enjoy !
> Simple as that. After that, run , use and enjoy our download.
> Links:
> 
> ...




I downloaded the .rar file but it requires password. Please provide the password.

----------


## smzakaullah

> Instalation steps for Automation Studio 6.0 C-.r-.a-.c-.k-.e-.d
> 1.Mount the ISO file with Daemon Tools , Power ISO , NERO , or any image software.
> 2. Run the installer (.exe) of Automation Studio 6.0
> 3. After you finished installation of the Automation Studio 6.0 , just copy the C-.r-.a-.c-.k files available in C-.r-.a-.c-.k folder to your installation files.
> 4. Run the Automation Studio 6.0
> 5. Enjoy !
> Simple as that. After that, run , use and enjoy our download.
> Links:
> 
> ...




I downloaded the .rar file but it requires password. Please provide the password.

----------


## mostrengo

abbasdivian can you send the m-e-d-e-c-i-n-e of your link.

if the m-e-d-e-c-i-n-e is the same of the link below the grupe of valves not work.
ht  tp://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2927739&langid=1

----------


## mostrengo

abbasdivian can you send the m-e-d-e-c-i-n-e of your link.

if the m-e-d-e-c-i-n-e is the same of the link below the grupe of valves not work.
ht  tp://www.tunisia-sat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2927739&langid=1

----------


## arun25hyd

Hi Kindly upload in ******* net thanks.

----------


## mobek

This file is available for Premium Users only.

----------


## abbasdivian

password is: downloadc.r.a.c.k.edprograms    first please  remove . 
this is for oboom download. please go to premium4.us and copy oboom link at it and download  it. it might be downloaded after several test. please excuse me for my delay getting password

----------


## abbasdivian

password is: downloadc.r.a.c.k.edprograms    first please  remove . 
this is for oboom download. please go to premium4.us and copy oboom link at it and download  it. it might be downloaded after several test. please excuse me for my delay getting password

----------


## serdds

> password is: downloadc.r.a.c.k.edprograms    first please  remove . 
> 
> 
> this is for oboom download. please go to premium4.us and copy oboom link at it and download  it. it might be downloaded after several test. please excuse me for my delay getting password



Tnhx. but oboom link don't work any moreSee More: Automation Studio 6.0

----------


## serdds

> password is: downloadc.r.a.c.k.edprograms    first please  remove . 
> this is for oboom download. please go to premium4.us and copy oboom link at it and download  it. it might be downloaded after several test. please excuse me for my delay getting password



Tnhx. but oboom link don't work any more, Please reupload

----------


## abbasdivian

New oboom link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d

----------


## abbasdivian

New oboom link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d

----------


## mostrengo

> New oboom link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d



Mister abbasdivian:
You not answered a question on this forum or the PM I sent you. 
The cr@ck works properly with the library valves ?
Before buying an account a need to know if program works.
many thanks in advance

----------


## mostrengo

> New oboom link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d



Mister abbasdivian:
You not answered a question on this forum or the PM I sent you. 
The cr@ck works properly with the library valves ?
Before buying an account a need to know if program works.
many thanks in advance

----------


## serdds

> New oboom link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d



Dear abbasdivian, 

Thank you! I've just downloaded it but it gives me "Unexpected end of archive" - the .iso file is 3.7GB the inside .rar file is 4.0GB - something is missing!

Could you please upload correct one 

Thx in advance!

----------


## serdds

> New oboom link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> remove  .  from C.r.a.c.k.e.d



Dear abbasdivian, 

Thank you! I've just downloaded it but it gives me "Unexpected end of archive" - the .iso file is 3.7GB the inside .rar file "Program installs.rar" is 4.0GB - something is missing!

Could you please upload correct one 

Thx in advance!

----------


## abbaskaramali

Dear abbasdivian
as serdds stated, the oboom .rar file has a problem. maybe its not complete. 
the error message comes appear while opening and extracting. the file is corrupted I think.  :Frown: 
please reupload the correct one.
thanks in advance

----------


## abbaskaramali

Dear abbasdivian
as serdds stated, the oboom .rar file has a problem. maybe its not complete. 
the error message comes appear while opening and extracting. the file is corrupted I think.  :Frown: 
please reupload the correct one.
thanks in advance

----------


## khalid655

please give 4shared link

----------


## dobermannjimmy

These links are down, could make a ******* file and share it with us??? Thanks anyways!

----------


## dobermannjimmy

You could make a ******* file that we could share... It would be free!!! This server doesn't allow free download for a file that big...

See More: Automation Studio 6.0

----------


## dobermannjimmy

These links are down, could make a ******* file and share it with us??? Thanks anyways!

----------


## dippu75

> I downloaded the .rar file but it requires password. Please provide the password.



Can you please upload to free web site or make a ******* link for it ?

Thanks with a hope.

----------


## abbasdivian

Hello all dear, everyone knows that upload.net is not free share link, but you can download everything from it by sites that are premium link generator (for example : rapid8com ) . just you search in google  "premium link generator", it come many site that you can put upload.net and other share site in these sites and download this software from them, or you can search about "premium link generator cbox" in google and download this software from these sites, of course, at the first you have to register at these sites (for example: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] then login and download everything that you find in sharing sites. If i had fast internet connection, then I've uploaded Automation studio in free share sites, but i have low speed internet connection and it very difficult ant very much time consuming process for me. excuse me for my defect.

----------


## abbasdivian

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tattvalis

OK guys  I came here and registered to this forum because I thought I could actually _get_ Automation Studio 6 here. It's sad to see how clogged up you all are with these filehosters (I have *never* heard of before. I couldn't find AS6 here so I searched on.
And found:   hxxps://mega.co.nz/#F!Y0lUAJwA!KaZjGkkNxB--5RCRKzMNdA
Automation Studio 6, including the *****. I was sceptical at first but gave it a try. And it worked like a charm!
Downloaded the 8 .rar parts, and simply extracted them. Took me less than 10 minutes (for once my connection did *not* suck
Have fun with the software and with trying to master it   :Friendly Wink: 
Aloha

Tattva

----------


## arun25hyd

I download complete and install but Valve library missing and proportional valve library not working, kindly uploader give solution, or don't vast your time to download friends it not work.

----------


## christiawan

i newbie in this groups. please tell me what i'm need to know, and what software i'm need to study for oil & gas engineering. thanks before

----------


## Kluu714

hi all, any one have automation studio 6 for share....please.

TIA.

----------


## anmmhq

can you please confirm me that the Automation Studio V6.0 is full functional with directional and proportional valve sections of the library. Please confirm and many thanks for your time.

----------


## abbasdivian

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ferhal

Hi guys!

The library for the valves etc. Where do i find the file for those

Thanks

- Ferhal

----------


## Ferhal

Hi guys!

The library for the valves etc. Where do i find the file for those

Thanks



- FerhalSee More: Automation Studio 6.0

----------


## Ferhal

It would be very much appreciated if anyone knew anything about the valve situation? it seems alot of people have those problems.

----------


## Ferhal

I just also tried Automation Builder 5.0

It doesnt seem to work either. The "valve builder" is just an [X] error.

Is anything who can link me to any version of this that actually works?

----------

